# You're freaking kidding me...



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

So i left the house this afternoon to show my grandparents around, and I come home at about 9 and find that the lights on my 50gallon have mysteriously turned off... Nothing's wrong with the cord, the bulbs are new, the socket works fine, but the lights just wont come on... What the hell... *insert rage and swear words of choice*.... Anyone ever have this happen to them? I have a 20 gallon that's at least 5 years older than the 50, and it's never had anything like this happen to it...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ballast? ??


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a coralife T5 48" do the same thing. I took it apart to see if any of the bulb connections were loose but nothing. I'm sure a more mechanically inclined person could have figured it out but not me! I sold it as parts and bought a new light fixture... Hopefully someone else will have some more useful info for you. Good luck!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

effox said:


> Ballast? ??


Whats a ballast?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It is mounted inside your light fixture and is the device that fires up your bulbs. When they go the fixture will not light up.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I see... Is that the same as the thing that the bulb connects to? And how do I fix it?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.canlyte.com/pdf/FAQ-Ballast Troubleshooting.pdf

http://www.ehow.com/how_4843370_test-ballasts-fluorescent-light-fixtures.html

http://www.wikihow.com/Replace-the-Ballast-in-a-Fluorescent-Lighting-Fixture

google is your friend...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is this a T8 or T5 fixture you have?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I think a T5; will get a few pictures later i think


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Same thing happened to me in my fluval edge, turns out I bought 20w instead of 10w. worked 2 hrs and died  It sucks.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

ouch... Can it be fixed? Or do you have to trash it?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

this was a replacement from the original. the original got corroded because of bad design, not willing to get another. i'm thinking to just put a 10 gallon canopy light on it. Kind of wrecks the appearance but at least it will have good lighting. I just have a little 7 watt desk lamp on it right now.


----------

